# Steamed pork tenderloin slices with potatoes



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

A Chinese recipe. from Szechuan, originally named: *Fen Zheng Ruo* (rice; steam; meat).

Clean all connective tissues of the tenderloin.



Slice thin against the fibers



Put in a bowl. Add:

1 Tb spoon Dou Pan Jian.



1 Tb spoon light soy sauce.

Milled black pepper to taste.

Minced ginger and garlic.

1/2 Tb spoon of sugar (or Aji No Moto if you consume it; I do).

1Tb spoon of vegetal oil.

!/2 Tb spoon of sesame oil.

Hand mix well with the tenderloin slices and let it marinate in the fridge for a couple of hours.



Toast a mix of rice, anis seeds, Sechuan pepper and salt. Panko goes well also.





  








rice1edited1.jpg




__
ordo


__
Nov 20, 2012








Mix the marinated tenderloin slices with the rice mix.



Place salted potato 1" cubes in the bottom of the steamer. I added some cayenne pepper.



Tenderloin slices up. Make some funnels. Steam.



Cook until potatoes are soft. You can use any type of meat.


----------

